# Problem with updating x11-fm/rodent port (Revised question)



## r004 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello;

The current Rodent Makefile builds the version 4 and right now 5.2.8 is the current source code. I changed the distinfo to match the current version and I tweaked the Makefile like this:

```
# Created by: Jens K. Loewe <bsd@tuxproject.de>
# $FreeBSD: head/x11-fm/rodent/Makefile 351936 2014-04-23 13:25:16Z tijl $

PORTNAME=       rodent
PORTVERSION=    5.2.8
PORTREVISION=   3
CATEGORIES=     x11-fm
MASTER_SITES=   SF/xffm/${PORTVERSION}/

MAINTAINER=     rodrigo@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=        Fast, small and powerful file manager

LICENSE=        GPLv3

BUILD_DEPENDS=  gawk:${PORTSDIR}/lang/gawk \
                bash:${PORTSDIR}/shells/bash \
                intltoolize:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/intltool
LIB_DEPENDS=    libcairo.so:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/cairo \
                libmagic.so:${PORTSDIR}/sysutils/file

USES=           desktop-file-utils gmake libtool:keepla pkgconfig tar:bzip2
USE_GNOME=      glib20 gtk20 librsvg2 libxml2
GNU_CONFIGURE=  yes
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--docdir=${DOCSDIR}
USE_LDCONFIG=   yes
INSTALLS_ICONS= yes
INSTALL_TARGET= install-strip

PORTDOCS=       *

OPTIONS_DEFINE= NLS
OPTIONS_SUB=    yes

NLS_USES=       gettext
NLS_CONFIGURE_ENABLE=   nls

#post-patch:
        #${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's,^\(docdir = \).*,\1${DOCSDIR},' \
                #${WRKSRC}/Makefile.in

.for a in ia64 powerpc sparc63
BROKEN_${a}=            Does not compile on ia64, powerpc, or sparc64
.endfor

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```
But I get 
	
	



```
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-fm/rodent
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-fm/rodent

===>>> make failed for x11-fm/rodent
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> x11-fm/rodent
```

It seemed like an automake error so I decide to build the source code myself. The 5.2.8 version has a perl executable called autogen. I run it  and I got permission denied on ./confilg.sub and ./config.guess and 'subdir-objects is disabled' error.


```
Creating system specific build files for meta-package with 4 threads (-j4)
a_autogen.sh at ./Entering /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/fgr
Entering /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-iconmgr
Entering /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-diff
Entering /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-fgr
Leaving /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/fgr
Entering /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-fm
libtoolize: `./install-sh' is newer: use `--force' to overwrite
libtoolize: `./install-sh' is newer: use `--force' to overwrite
libtoolize: `./install-sh' is newer: use `--force' to overwrite
libtoolize: `./install-sh' is newer: use `--force' to overwrite
Build/Makefile.am:23: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/rodent-fgr.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:23: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
automake-1.14: warning: possible forward-incompatibility.
automake-1.14: At least a source file is in a subdirectory, but the 'subdir-objects'
automake-1.14: automake option hasn't been enabled.  For now, the corresponding output
automake-1.14: object file(s) will be placed in the top-level directory.  However,
automake-1.14: this behaviour will change in future Automake versions: they will
automake-1.14: unconditionally cause object files to be placed in the same subdirectory
automake-1.14: of the corresponding sources.
automake-1.14: You are advised to start using 'subdir-objects' option throughout your
automake-1.14: project, to avoid future incompatibilities.
Build/Makefile.am:23: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/find-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:23: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/Makefile.am:23: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/find-module_gui.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:23: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/Makefile.am:23: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/rfm-diff.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:23: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
automake-1.14: warning: possible forward-incompatibility.
automake-1.14: At least a source file is in a subdirectory, but the 'subdir-objects'
automake-1.14: automake option hasn't been enabled.  For now, the corresponding output
automake-1.14: object file(s) will be placed in the top-level directory.  However,
automake-1.14: this behaviour will change in future Automake versions: they will
automake-1.14: unconditionally cause object files to be placed in the same subdirectory
automake-1.14: of the corresponding sources.
automake-1.14: You are advised to start using 'subdir-objects' option throughout your
automake-1.14: project, to avoid future incompatibilities.
cp: ./config.sub: Permission denied
cp: ./config.guess: Permission denied
Leaving /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-fgr
Entering /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-pkg
cp: ./config.sub: Permission denied
cp: ./config.guess: Permission denied
Leaving /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-diff
Build/bin/Makefile.am:25: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/rodent.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/bin/Makefile.am:25: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
automake-1.14: warning: possible forward-incompatibility.
automake-1.14: At least a source file is in a subdirectory, but the 'subdir-objects'
automake-1.14: automake option hasn't been enabled.  For now, the corresponding output
automake-1.14: object file(s) will be placed in the top-level directory.  However,
automake-1.14: this behaviour will change in future Automake versions: they will
automake-1.14: unconditionally cause object files to be placed in the same subdirectory
automake-1.14: of the corresponding sources.
automake-1.14: You are advised to start using 'subdir-objects' option throughout your
automake-1.14: project, to avoid future incompatibilities.
Build/bin/Makefile.am:20: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/animation.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/bin/Makefile.am:20: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/bin/Makefile.am:32: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/rodent-root.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/bin/Makefile.am:32: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/modules/Makefile.am:42: warning: source file '$(dirdesk)/deskview.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/modules/Makefile.am:42: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/modules/Makefile.am:55: warning: source file '$(dirgrid)/gridview.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/modules/Makefile.am:55: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:188: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/cifs-submodule.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:188: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:188: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-common.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:188: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:188: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-group_options.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:188: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:86: warning: source file '$(dirdotd)/dotdesktop-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:86: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:172: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/ecryptfs.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:172: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:172: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-common.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:172: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:172: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-group_options.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:172: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:63: warning: source file '$(dirfstab)/fstab-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:63: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:157: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/ftp-submodule.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:157: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:157: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:157: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-group_options.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:157: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:99: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:99: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:109: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/nfs-submodule.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:109: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:109: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-common.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:109: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:109: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-group_options.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:109: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:140: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/obex-submodule.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:140: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:140: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-common.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:140: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:140: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-group_options.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:140: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:75: warning: source file '$(dirps)/ps-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:75: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:124: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/sftp-submodule.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:124: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:124: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-group_options.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:124: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:124: warning: source file '$(dirfuse)/fuse-common.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:124: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:219: warning: source file '$(dirsmb)/shares-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:219: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:202: warning: source file '$(dirsmb)/samba-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:202: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:211: warning: source file '$(dirsmb)/workgroup-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/plugins/Makefile.am:211: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/Makefile.am:23: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/rodent-mime.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:23: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
automake-1.14: warning: possible forward-incompatibility.
automake-1.14: At least a source file is in a subdirectory, but the 'subdir-objects'
automake-1.14: automake option hasn't been enabled.  For now, the corresponding 
output
automake-1.14: object file(s) will be placed in the top-level directory.  However,
automake-1.14: this behaviour will change in future Automake versions: they will
automake-1.14: unconditionally cause object files to be placed in the same subdirectory
automake-1.14: of the corresponding sources.
automake-1.14: You are advised to start using 'subdir-objects' option throughout your
automake-1.14: project, to avoid future incompatibilities.
Build/Makefile.am:23: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/rodent-mime_callbacks.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:23: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/Makefile.am:23: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/rodent-mime_gui.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:23: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
Build/Makefile.am:23: warning: source file '$(dirfm)/rodent-mime_support.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:23: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
cp: ./config.sub: Permission denied
cp: ./config.guess: Permission denied
Leaving /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-iconmgr
libtoolize: `./install-sh' is newer: use `--force' to overwrite
cp: ./config.sub: Permission denied
cp: ./config.guess: Permission denied
Leaving /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-fm
Build/Makefile.am:22: warning: source file '$(top_srcdir)/src/pkg-module.c' is in a subdirectory,
Build/Makefile.am:22: but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled
automake-1.14: warning: possible forward-incompatibility.
automake-1.14: At least a source file is in a subdirectory, but the 'subdir-objects'
automake-1.14: automake option hasn't been enabled.  For now, the corresponding output
automake-1.14: object file(s) will be placed in the top-level directory.  However,
automake-1.14: this behaviour will change in future Automake versions: they will
automake-1.14: unconditionally cause object files to be placed in the same subdirectory
automake-1.14: of the corresponding sources.
automake-1.14: You are advised to start using 'subdir-objects' option throughout your
automake-1.14: project, to avoid future incompatibilities.
cp: ./config.sub: Permission denied
cp: ./config.guess: Permission denied
Leaving /usr/home/avalon/build/rodent-5.2.8/apps/rodent-pkg
You are now ready to configure meta package with 4 threads.
```
I even added AUTOMAKE_OPTIONS=subdir-objects to configure.ac  and no luck,
*T*hank you*.*


----------



## talsamon (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: x11-fm/rodent (Problem in new version)*

The Makefile _is_ searching for the 5.2.8 distfile but it isn't there. If you look on xffm.org on the left side, there is a link "FreeBSD port" and it leads to http://www.freshports.org/x11-fm/rodent/ --> rodent 4.8.0_3 x11-fm. The recent version for FreeBSD is this version.


----------



## r004 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: x11-fm/rodent (Problem in new version)*

How did you reach this conclusion? I changed my distfile to match 5.2.78*.*


----------



## Cthulhux (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: x11-fm/rodent (Problem in new version)*

I was the initial porter of rodent before I handed maintenance over, but I just received an e-mail that I should show up here.

Changing the distfile won't work, the Makefile has to fit. If has to be adjusted to the new version, also the pkg-plist needs to contain all the files installed.

Maybe the maintainer (rodrigo@FreeBSD.org) should be asked directly?


----------



## r004 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: x11-fm/rodent (Problem in new version)*

Sorry to disturb you @Cthulhux.

Thanks for you*r* concern. I sent him an email. *B*ut if you could help that *w*ould b*e* great. The other thing is "JP gawk" is in conflict *w*ith lang/gawk.  Could we use lang/gawk instead?


----------



## Cthulhux (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: x11-fm/rodent (Problem in new version)*

Technically, yes, but I'm not sure about the requirements.

Well, you might want to try to update the port yourself. That's everything I could do either.


----------

